# 0 kb/s bitrate



## loudbeat (Jan 22, 2021)

I cant stream from my PC, it randnomly jumping on kb/s like from 10000 to 3000 to 0 and freeze. My net is 100/100 optic wired. I did contact my IPS they turn on public IP adress it works for like 10-30 minutes and after it the same jumping and freeze. They did not find any issue on they side and on mine either, i tried to reinstal my PC to or every possible way how to fix it from this FaQ and others sources but nothing. I could stream trought Twitch studio beta but not OBS, on other devices at home or trought mobile internet it works fine. There could be some problem with IP adress that OBS blocking it for some reasson but i cant contact any one from OBS team because there is no way how to. If somebody could help me I would love you! Im lost.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 22, 2021)

Start by following pinned post in this forum for asking for help





						Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...
					

OBS Studio creates a log file each time you run it which contains very useful diagnostic information. Without a log file, it's much harder for any support volunteers to figure out problems and your post may be ignored.  To upload a log file, go to the Help menu > Log Files > Upload Last Log...




					obsproject.com
				



if you can stream fine from other devices on same LAN to same target (twitch?) fine, and you know the other devices are NOT using any bandwidth while you are trying to stream from your PC, then either it is the PC or your OBS settings, right? Then again, most people have no idea what else is going on in their LAN, and aren't continuously monitoring WAN traffic... so you probably don't know if something else locally interfering, or do you?


----------



## loudbeat (Jan 23, 2021)

My bad, sorry. There is log file. I tried other devices again and it isnt works to. It works only few minutes after activation of public IP adress.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 23, 2021)

Your log has a bunch of 
15:27:08.556: Output 'adv_stream': Number of dropped frames due to insufficient bandwidth/connection stalls: 634 (48.6%)
 at various rates

all indicating your network isn't allowing that bitrate


----------



## loudbeat (Jan 23, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Your log has a bunch of
> 15:27:08.556: Output 'adv_stream': Number of dropped frames due to insufficient bandwidth/connection stalls: 634 (48.6%)
> at various rates
> 
> all indicating your network isn't allowing that bitrate


So its problem with my internet provider?


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 23, 2021)

maybe... sorry, there isn't enough info for me to be definitive
It could be your PC, ie either OS or other software/settings on it, a Windows Update/driver issue (other threads on this... not sure how real it is), your local LAN, or your ISP. It is highly unlikely to be anything having to do with OBS itself

most likely either 
- your upload bandwidth isn't what you think it is, 
- something on your LAN is consuming that bandwidth, 
- or your ISP has a 'problem'

so next steps are the basic
- try lowering bitrate to identify if there is any rate that is stable (ie 1000 kpbs vs 6000)... _don't stop there, just an important baseline to establish
Do you have an alternate PC to test a simple stream with? can be static image so low CPU/CPU load, but similar bitrate?_
we just trying to see if WAN link can support any stable stream (even at a low rate)
- remove EVERYTHING else from LAN (ie airplane mode, or no power, etc... not just not in current use) and try again
   do you know how to check/monitor your real-time WAN usage (at router/modem)? 
 - compare that to your PC to see if significant discrepancy (don't expect to match... but if PC is near 0 and WAN outbound
usage is fluctuating with large numbers, then you have something to troubleshoot... could be something you simply didn't understand/expect, or could be malware infected device, or a # of other things)

Have you tried streaming (same PC) from a different Internet location with a known good upload available bandwidth?
- fix your Win10 settings (why is Game DVR on?), etc [check your OBS log]
- make sure not running unnecessary s/w on Win10, especially any software that tweaks your network performance (ie make sure something on your PC isn't the cause of the bottleneck)
- run network tests (pingplotter or other for finer grained test of network latency to various destinations)
- try alternate streaming target  (after you do above.. looks like your log shows multiple stream targets attempted, right?)


----------



## loudbeat (Jan 24, 2021)

- I turned off any Windows gaming mode etc. and tried to stream 500kb/s an 100 kb/s stil same problem.
- I checked real time WAN usage and it was like the same what OBS showing.
- I tried stream to twitch and youtube same problem.
- On my GF laptop it is the same problem
- When im trying to strem trough my Mobile internet (hot-spot) it is totaly fine stable and working.


----------



## loudbeat (Jan 24, 2021)

How ever my ISP told me they will need some log file or what is causing the problem between OBS and them to solve this, and I dont know what to send them...


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 25, 2021)

Do you have/have you tried uploading a large file(s) to something like Google Drive/Dropbox/OneDrive/Amazon Drive?
For example, after streaming, I restart OneDrive and allow it to upload/sync. 
you can monitor a high level network usage on your PC (TaskMgr -> Perf tab-> Network)
 for me, on our poor AT&T DSL line in an old neighborhood, I can watch network usage consistently (for 30min to 1 hour) run in the 10->11+mb/s range. I can stream from OBS at 5000kbps second with no issue

the above is one way to test overall network throughput.
*if* you can sustain a decent rate to one of the shared drive folder type locations, next would be uploading a decently sized video to YouTube (as you mentioned them). IF that also works fine (ie your Network upload rate is above 10mb/s), then for proof to ISP
- upload video to youtube and record/log performance
- then try to stream to YouTube at low rate and compare

realize, it could be (not likely, but recent examples I've helped with were) your local PC (some s/w or setting)
So if file upload works fine and streaming doesn't
- could be something on your PC (and/or your something you are doing in OBS) - I'd start here as I suspect it is more likely
- or some network filtering/traffic shaping/routing issue at ISP 
- or any number of other issues, but the above 2 are the most likely


----------



## loudbeat (Jan 25, 2021)

Hm my Internet should be fine ive got Optics 100/100. When Im uploading something it working just fine (Google disk, YouTube, Vimeo, etc...) Uploading speed is somewhere between 7-10 MB/s, it can handle stream 6000 kbp/s for sure.

I had some problem at the start when i was uploading bigger file my internet went off for sec, but it was casued by bad LAN cable I think it was, because now is not doing it, after replacing.

- I tried stream to YouTube and it was totaly the same scenery, jumping and drop to zero.

- I thought it too that maybe someting in my pc doing it and i made clear instal of W10, instal only OBS and tried it and same result. And it works on other internet connection such a frineds of mine or on mobile hotspot.
- My IPS guiding my that OBS have to block my IP for some unknown reasson but they cant help me with it, because they are not seeing any error on their side. But OBS dont have any kind off support when I can type my prob... Discord doesnt help at all, you are only one helping (IM GREATFULL FOR YOU HELP A LOT <3!)

A have no clue what to do next, I probably need to find some guy from OBS for check my IP adress.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 25, 2021)

Have you had someone who can stream fine from their house (ie computer works fine) come over and try streaming from your place. If that fails, then you know it is either local LAN or ISP


----------



## loudbeat (Jan 25, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Have you had someone who can stream fine from their house (ie computer works fine) come over and try streaming from your place. If that fails, then you know it is either local LAN or ISP


Hmm that is good point, I will contact my IPS if they can check if somebody in my house have their internet and can try OBS. I will let you know after test. Thanks again!


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 26, 2021)

Actually, the fact that you can stream via OBS on an alternate Internet circuit (mobile or other location) fine, means it is very likely your home LAN or ISP. In that case
- remove ALL else from LAN (WiFi disabled, etc) and try again
- OBS logs will be inadequate for ISP. You may need something like a Wireshark capture (and then change any passwords or reused stream keys after sharing capture). Your ISP should share what sort of log they'd prefer

in re-reading above
- I didn't see you respond regarding trying a large file transfer (NOT stream) over WAN. The attempt is to determine if protocol/Quality-of-Service type (mis)configuration on ISP side... or link itself... the file transfer should help indicate which it is. ie if file upload works, and OBS stream doesn't, then it is likely an ISP config issue 
  does your ISP have webmail, or similar (something you can try uploading a 1Gb attachment to? You are looking for a file transfer to take 10,20,30 minutes and watch for relatively consistent traffic rate


----------



## loudbeat (Jan 27, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Actually, the fact that you can stream via OBS on an alternate Internet circuit (mobile or other location) fine, means it is very likely your home LAN or ISP. In that case
> - remove ALL else from LAN (WiFi disabled, etc) and try again
> - OBS logs will be inadequate for ISP. You may need something like a Wireshark capture (and then change any passwords or reused stream keys after sharing capture). Your ISP should share what sort of log they'd prefer
> 
> ...


UPDATE:

Technic from my IPS come to change my PORT and problem continues soo, OBS should blocking some IP range from my IPS probably or I dont know. He said I could try some VPN option and they will be trying to fix it some how... 

- I tried connect only my PC, didnt help
- I will try, thanks!

- And I think i uploaded things like 10GB and no prob. I could try larger


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 27, 2021)

OBS wouldn't be blocking ports/traffic. Your OS might, but if you can stream from same laptop elsewhere, then OS and OBS are most likely fine. [You could have set up something where you OS detects its at your house, and you have a specific network/related config that causes problem ... unlikely, but not impossible]

Assuming your PC and OBS is fine, using a VPN would appear to be to work around their routing/QoS/protocol 'issue' [putting onus on you to fix their problem]
Have you tried streaming from a someone else's location who has same ISP? if that works, and they've already done a bunch of other hardware fixes on your connection...  then test of large file transfer on alternate protocol to confirm line is ok
  and if that works, then I'd suspect a line provisioning error  ... but it gets complicated, so only a best guess


----------



## pitchatan (Jan 27, 2021)

A suggestion would be to look into your routers QoS settings as it might be aggressively capping your upload speed for whatever reason (this can be ignored on wifi devices for instance on some routers).
Also make sure windows firewall isn't hampering somewhere.

And run https://www.speedtest.net   to make sure your upload is actually what it is.


----------



## loudbeat (Jan 30, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> OBS wouldn't be blocking ports/traffic. Your OS might, but if you can stream from same laptop elsewhere, then OS and OBS are most likely fine. [You could have set up something where you OS detects its at your house, and you have a specific network/related config that causes problem ... unlikely, but not impossible]
> 
> Assuming your PC and OBS is fine, using a VPN would appear to be to work around their routing/QoS/protocol 'issue' [putting onus on you to fix their problem]
> Have you tried streaming from a someone else's location who has same ISP? if that works, and they've already done a bunch of other hardware fixes on your connection...  then test of large file transfer on alternate protocol to confirm line is ok
> and if that works, then I'd suspect a line provisioning error  ... but it gets complicated, so only a best guess


Soo another UPDATE.

My internet provider wants wireshark log + OBS log I made two test one without VPN express and second with VPN express on. When I tried VPN it works just fine and stable I just had worse ping at games like from 20 to 43ms but its still playable.

I will be updated when I got answer or solution from provider, thanks for advice!


----------



## R1CH (Jan 30, 2021)

This means your ISP has poor routing to Twitch.


----------



## EndoSkull (Sep 1, 2021)

Just wanted to throw this here in case it helps someone else.
I did everything from hardware to VPN to try to fix the issue.
After all that I just happen to notice there was an option to use "Youtube rtmp legacy"
In the stream settings - this seems to have made my stream stable.
Hope it helps someone else


----------



## Mrsmithentop (Feb 2, 2022)

loudbeat said:


> I cant stream from my PC, it randnomly jumping on kb/s like from 10000 to 3000 to 0 and freeze. My net is 100/100 optic wired. I did contact my IPS they turn on public IP adress it works for like 10-30 minutes and after it the same jumping and freeze. They did not find any issue on they side and on mine either, i tried to reinstal my PC to or every possible way how to fix it from this FaQ and others sources but nothing. I could stream trought Twitch studio beta but not OBS, on other devices at home or trought mobile internet it works fine. There could be some problem with IP adress that OBS blocking it for some reasson but i cant contact any one from OBS team because there is no way how to. If somebody could help me I would love you! Im lost.


 ———
I ran into this issue some possible jerks to ruin your day, you Ethernet cable can be the problem if you pay for 500 down and above 10 upload it’s always good to get a cat6 cable now as for other possibilities jerks who steal wifi and tank your bandwidth they suck n yes they exist check your active connections and check all your ips on your connected devices and make sure you can see all of them are in your home if you found a jerk stealing your wifi block the connection via ip in your router setting check if any wireless devices need a update also windows updates themselves ruin your kbps just them cached in your os can ruin your kbps


----------

